# Tree identification help



## empyrian (Sep 22, 2014)

I got some logs from someone who was giving them away and I'm not sure what kind of tree it is. Is it possible to tell from just the wood? I did not see any leaves or branches. 

The wood was recently cut and it had a very strong smell that I'm quite not sure how to describe.

The pictures show how the bark has been peeled off in some places, revealing a reddish-orange "skin" underneath.

The piece of the trunk is quite large, about two and a half feet in diameter.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like Northern red oak to me. It makes good firewood but needs to be properly seasoned. I have burnt a lot of it but prefer the white oak varieties if available; but I will take and use any wood that is available. Good find.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd say some type of red oak as well. I'm not familiar w/northern red oak, I'm too far south, but it could be. Oak typically has an odor to it.


----------



## empyrian (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm thinking you guys are right. Thanks so much for the help! I will probably use some as firewood and I am planning on using some to grow oyster mushrooms via the "totem" method.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know.. looks like it could be a type of smooth bark hickory too... Would help to know where the OP is, and be able to see a closer picture of the wood grain after a piece is split..;


----------



## empyrian (Sep 22, 2014)

I live in Maryland right outside of Washington DC.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a friend that lives in Clinton, and I just moved out from Alexandria... It could be a red oak, but I'm still leaning towards a Hickory... Lots of Hickory in that area, and the light and dark tones kind of point more to that...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

TnTnTn said:


> Looks like Northern red oak to me. It makes good firewood but needs to be properly seasoned. I have burnt a lot of it but prefer the white oak varieties if available; but I will take and use any wood that is available. Good find.


TnTnTn has it right. That's Norther Red Oak. Has a vinegary doggy doo kinda smell.:thumb:


----------

